# Dennerle T5 Tubes



## Ross (22 Mar 2009)

Has anyone used them here?I have heard there quite good.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Mar 2009)

Hi,
   In terms of plant growth, Dennerle tubes are about as good as any other bulb, no better or worse. They may "look" nicer than other bulbs and if so then they may be worth the money. Ultimately, choosing a Dennerle bulb over an equivalent Brand X bulb (that can be had at a fraction of the price) is strictly a subjective decision.

Cheers,


----------



## Ross (23 Mar 2009)

Well I ordered these http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/tech ... ting/81506 its a very good price for them.


----------



## chris1004 (23 Mar 2009)

Thats exactly what I use and I'm happy with them. A bit pricey some will say and who could argue. I bought mine before coming onto this forum and as far as planted tanks go they are the only type I have used so far. In my experience its best to have the amazon day tube in front of the special plant tube (as you look into the tank) and this gives a really nice crisp clean lighting arrangement with no discernable tint to the colour.


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Mar 2009)

Ross said:
			
		

> Well I ordered these http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/tech ... ting/81506 its a very good price for them.


Yes, that's all very nice and well but Â£15  for a light bulb makes me ill. Have a look here for example: Lampspecs bulbs
Wouldn't it be nicer to to pay Â£4 for a 24W bulb?

The Dennerle light bulbs are made by one of the companies you see listed on that link, then they put a Dennerle logo on it and charge you megabucks.

Now, again, if you like the look of Dennerle bulbs better than the look of some other bulb then by all means go for it, but have a look here first: Cheap HO T5 fluorescent tubes - Update with photos

Cheers,


----------



## Dan Crawford (24 Mar 2009)

I used to use 2 Amazon Days combined with 2 Special Plants. It was without question the best combination i've ever used. As for whether or not the plants preferred it i don't know, i certainly did though.


----------



## Ross (24 Mar 2009)

Well if I dont like them I will try something else.


----------



## chris1004 (24 Mar 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Yes, that's all very nice and well but Â£15  for a light bulb makes me ill. Have a look here for example: Lampspecs bulbs
> Wouldn't it be nicer to to pay Â£4 for a 24W bulb?
> 
> The Dennerle light bulbs are made by one of the companies you see listed on that link, then they put a Dennerle logo on it and charge you megabucks.
> ...



I am completly with you when it comes to the price Clive (would much rather spend the differance on beer,LOL) and I have read the thread that you refer to in the past, but until someone says dennerlle is x or y (or eqivilant to) just repackaged then it is difficult to move on with confidence and without shelling out on loads just to try each one (might aswell have bought the more expensive ones in the first place). There are a lot of different bulbs to choose from all with differing specifications and to a lamen like me it can easily get very confusing indeed. 

Glad to see that Dan sings their praises aswell, as I already said I like them but wish someone could say "buy x+y as they are identical but a fraction of the price".


----------



## ceg4048 (24 Mar 2009)

Hi Chris,
            Yes I agree totally in the sense that it is impossible to be sure about things that are subjective. It's like asking what the best ice cream is. How will you know what _you_ prefer unless you taste a few? The OP's question is open ended because the expression "...heard they're quite good..." really has many possible meanings. What I'm saying is that if "quite good" refers to something similar to "Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream" or "A Mozart Sonata" then I'd be inclined to take Dan's advice and spend the money because they will undoubtedly render the "look" of the tank more pleasing than a garden variety bulb. On the other hand, if "quite good" refers to plant growth performance relative to no name bulbs, then the answer is that they are no better than an equivalent bulb one can find at any Homebase. Plants do not care about aesthetics or color rendition or even lumens (which is another illusion created strictly for humans). What they do care about is the photonic energy output of the light source and so as far as they are concerned the Â£15 bulb will be about as effective as the Â£4 bulb. :idea: 

Cheers,


----------



## Ross (28 Mar 2009)

I fitted them last night and I am pleased the Special Plant and the Amazon Day creates a nice slightly pinkish look.


----------



## chris1004 (28 Mar 2009)

Ross said:
			
		

> I fitted them last night and I am pleased the Special Plant and the Amazon Day creates a nice slightly pinkish look.



Never noticed the pinkish look myself but then I am slightly colour blind, glad you like them.


----------



## Simon jones (28 May 2014)

I use a 3000k Osram and a 14000k Iquatics marine white! I have tried immeasurable combinations, this one cost less than £12 and is as close to perfect as I and the plants have got. Thanks to Clive I'm very aware of the matrix!


----------



## TallDragon (26 Sep 2014)

Ross said:


> I fitted them last night and I am pleased the Special Plant and the Amazon Day creates a nice slightly pinkish look.


Hi Ross, what is your experience with algea? Dennerle prides itself on special algea reducing UV foil, and algea gaps in the spectrum.


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Sep 2014)

TallDragon said:


> Dennerle prides itself on special algea reducing UV foil, and algea gaps in the spectrum.


Which is another powerful illusion of The Matrix.

Cheers,


----------

